# Which company is winning the restaurant food delivery war?



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Which company is winning the restaurant food delivery war? - Bloomberg Second Measure


Meal delivery sales have increased during the coronavirus pandemic. Our transaction data shows that sales for meal delivery services grew 8 percent year-over-year in May 2022.




secondmeasure.com


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

> DoorDash customers spent the most


That's because the cheap bastards tip the least!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I know they were looking at a different number, but it translates pretty accurately topings in my area. And only because of Starbucks, which is always UE. DD is way busier. And the tips suck. $4 is a big tip on DD. But it’s just not high enough for the distances they dish out.

Yes, there is an occasional Unicorn like the $20 on Superbowl Sunday I got, but it’s very, VERY rare in my market. I think it’s the only one I had, unless I’m forgetting someone (but I’m pretty sure I’m not).


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

The tips on DD really eroded just over the past few weeks. I never had superbowl and velentines day make literally nothing. But I chose to work valentines day because a new girlfriend ghosted me last year on the same day.

This is really not a job worth working without $10 tips. Meanwhile the Hooters girls are making 6 figures and the delivery people are getting stiffed to drive their own cars. I'll go back to delivering for Amazon before I work for free.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Or you could get your boobs done for $10K


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> Or you could get your boobs done for $10K


If he gets boobs, he’ll never leave the house. 😂


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

FL_Steve said:


> That's because the cheap bastards tip the least!


That's because kids don't reject trash orders.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> That's because kids don't reject trash orders.


I honestly don’t think that’s it. I’ll frequently get the same ping over and over again with no change in payout. I literally pause dash when that happens, because it’ll keep popping up. No one’s taking it.

Lockdown’s over, so people feel the service is not as valuable. They seldom consider we use our own cars, etc.They think of it as pre-gig delivery. No one tipped more than $5 then, unless the order was huge. It was the restaurant’s problem. They’re stuck in that mentality.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Q: Why did the meth head DD driver cross the road?

A: There was a $2.75 Popeye’s order on the other side!

Q: Why would a DD driver take a $3 - 7 mile offer?

A: Being a “Top Dasher” is cool!

Q: How many DD drivers does it take to pick up a Biggie Bag from Wendy’s?

A: 5, 4 to decline the offer and 1 to say “l’ll take it”!

Q: What’s the difference between a Prostitute and a DD driver?

A: The prostitute won’t take $3 offers!

Should I go on?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I honestly don’t think that’s it. I’ll frequently get the same ping over and over again with no change in payout. I literally pause dash when that happens, because it’ll keep popping up. No one’s taking it.


The price of the food probably dictates how stubborn the company is about increasing the offer. If the order is a foot long combo from Subway, Uber and DD will be much less likely to bump up the offer than if it's a $100 long distance order from Outback with a lackluster tip.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> The price of the food probably dictates how stubborn the company is about increasing the offer. If the order is a foot long combo from Subway, Uber and DD will be much less likely to bump up the offer than if it's a $100 long distance order from Outback with a lackluster tip.


I’m just saying that most drivers don’t take shitty offers. If it keeps coming back to me - means no one’s taking them. They need a noob who’s still scared to decline.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I honestly don’t think that’s it. I’ll frequently get the same ping over and over again with no change in payout. I literally pause dash when that happens, because it’ll keep popping up. No one’s taking it.
> 
> Lockdown’s over, so people feel the service is not as valuable. They seldom consider we use our own cars, etc.They think of it as pre-gig delivery. No one tipped more than $5 then, unless the order was huge. It was the restaurant’s problem. They’re stuck in that mentality.


They must like cold food then.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> They must like cold food then.


Forgive me for saying this - I really try to be nice and sensitive - but it is my belief that they are too dumb to make the connection. Then they go on social media and whine about it. And if you ask them how much they tipped - it’s never astraight answer (“I’m cheap. I tipped $1”). It’s always “I only tip in cash after delivery and this is exactly why!” Riiiiiiiight.

At this point I smile and nod. Seems legit.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Forgive me for saying this - I really try to be nice and sensitive - but it is my belief that they are too dumb to make the connection. Then they go on social media and whine about it. And if you ask them how much they tipped - it’s never astraight answer (“I’m cheap. I tipped $1”). It’s always “I only tip in cash after delivery and this is exactly why!” Riiiiiiiight.
> 
> At this point I smile and nod. Seems legit.


You may believe it, or not.
At least once every couple days I refuse cash tips from people who have already generously tipped in app.
People that have not tipped in app but tip in cash are one in a million.
That is my experience.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I disagree about the price of food. Wife wanted food Sunday. I was 2 lazy to drive . Food was overpriced..I still tipped well tip good or go get it yourself


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Forgive me for saying this - I really try to be nice and sensitive - but it is my belief that they are too dumb to make the connection.


You're being way too nice already.

It has reached the point that I auto decline all fast food orders without even looking at the offer. I can't have my phone constantly hijacked with bullshit while I'm clearly busy trying to sleep all day.

I'll look at the independent store offers and higher end places only, as well as the GH offers.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Forgive me for saying this - I really try to be nice and sensitive - but it is my belief that they are too dumb to make the connection. Then they go on social media and whine about it. And if you ask them how much they tipped - it’s never astraight answer (“I’m cheap. I tipped $1”). It’s always “I only tip in cash after delivery and this is exactly why!” Riiiiiiiight.
> 
> At this point I smile and nod. Seems legit.


Next time...tell them... orders get declined for a reason:


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Next time...tell them... orders get declined for a reason:


Why bother? They know they’re not tipping, and they know I know.

While I understand there may be an occasional crappy driver who messes up a good delivery, the vast majority of us bend over backwards when the price is right. There is absolutely NO WAY anyone would _consistently_ get bad service if they tip well. Just doesn’t happen that way. So they’re clearly lying, and they know they are. 




jaxbeachrides said:


> You're being way too nice already.
> 
> It has reached the point that I auto decline all fast food orders without even looking at the offer. I can't have my phone constantly hijacked with bullshit while I'm clearly busy trying to sleep all day.
> 
> I'll look at the independent store offers and higher end places only, as well as the GH offers.


I enjoy short McD runs for $5 and up. Fast and neat. In fact, their lot is my go-to in the mornings (there are 2 bagel shops within 0.1 mile, and Dunkin (but Dunkin is a “no” unless paying fantastically well - which is never). But longer than 2-mile Fast Food runs are a no - never worth it. I’m usually between 0.8-1.6 miles, $5 or over.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Some of the mcds aren't so bad. The one nearby is a nightmare. I'd walk in and there's 8 or 9 employees talking to each other for 10 minutes and nothing being made. Had to cancel every time.

I had a dunkin pay $27 once because it was like 19 miles. It took over 20 minutes to get a couple drinks made.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Some of the mcds aren't so bad. The one nearby is a nightmare. I'd walk in and there's 8 or 9 employees talking to each other for 10 minutes and nothing being made. Had to cancel every time.
> 
> I had a dunkin pay $27 once because it was like 19 miles. It took over 20 minutes to get a couple drinks made.


Yeah, every Dunkin I’ve been to (5) - all were an excessive wait. So I factor that into the pay. Itneeds to be over $20 and 8 miles max, preferably 5 or under. I have one customer I’ll do a Dunkin for. Always around $15 for 0.8 miles (but a 4-drink order minimum), and it’s one of the better Dunkins (sorta hidden) and I never rush there.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

All are losing the war...fees to stores are up to 30%


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

This wouldn't be the best question because all markets are different so a lot of things people will say are subjective.


----------

